# Clear the Air....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I wanted to make one post in regards to the current discussions that has obviously been blown way out of proportion! Let me start by saying the "Utard" comment that was made was brought up earlier on another forum mentioned as a joke and my post was exactly that as well. I apologize to anyone who was offended by this comment! I grew up in Cache Valley and am very proud of where I come from. However, you will hear me speak about many opportunities outside of Utah that I continue to enjoy and pursue.

The root of the issue in discussion was between myself and another forum member and should have stayed that way through private discussion. I will not point fingers at anyone but would invite any of you that have an issue with myself, my business or otherwise to drop me a pm, email or phone call. I hope this will clear the air with all parties that were not directly involved. Hopefully that particular party or parties that have become directly involved we can agree to disagree or somehow discuss and resolve our differences.

Best of luck to everyone participating in the upcoming Snow Goose season, I wish all of you the best success. 

Have a great off season!

Travis


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your heartfelt apology.......vomit.......I feel much better.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Levy said:


> Thanks for your heartfelt apology.......vomit.......I feel much better.


+1
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

For a "clear the air" post, for some reason it still smells like *@#%.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I cannot believe how childish grown men can behave. The guy makes an apology as if he owed one and still is clobbered. Pack mentality I guess.I don't know the guy never met him wouldn't know him if I passed him on the sidewalk. I wonder how many that are throwing stones have ever had dealings with the man. I just expect it out of Harry I don't think I have ever read a positive post from him.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Levy said:


> Thanks for your heartfelt apology.......vomit.......I feel much better.





gunrunner said:


> Levy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your heartfelt apology.......vomit.......I feel much better.
> ...





Harry Nutzack said:


> For a "clear the air" post, for some reason it still smells like *@#%.


Come on.....give the man a chance. He has enough respect for himself to approach this in an orderly, civil and friendly manner. I don't know Travis either, but his actions here, to-day, tell me he's got a lot of integrity...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Way to man up on this Travis. I think people are getting a little too fired up about things. Season ends and some of us turn... -O,- *OOO*


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

.45 said:


> Come on.....give the man a chance. He has enough respect for himself to approach this in an orderly, civil and friendly manner.


Your are right my bad...
We have agreed to disagree through a pm.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on.....give the man a chance. He has enough respect for himself to approach this in an orderly, civil and friendly manner.
> ...


Serious ?!? Good man !!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

.45 said:


> Serious ?!?


Yep and mostly cause a guy with a name like .45 makes me nervous.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I cant believe how a guy is hung out to dry on a diffrent forum than when your little spat or disagrance started.... just pathetic..then he has to come here and EXPLAIN himself... you guys that are calling him out are acting like little kids... why make your argument public? I have to sit here and shake my head at people that hid behind a computer name.


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

I have met Travis in person. I have no beef with him or his crew. They came out and hunted with myself and some friends. We had a great hunt and a great time! Here are some pictures of our hunt.....
We did limit out on 32 birds!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious ?!?
> ...


Hey !! I appreciate that !!!

But, this really is not the place for this.......as Travis said, he would like a PM or a phone call to clear the air, as you did gunrunner !

It would be nice to put this thing to rest .... :|


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

No, they wouldn't let me in the picture!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I suddenly feel the need to vomit too! It has nothing to do with this thread, or anyone in it however. I think I may have ate to much cheese!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man I suddenly feel the need to vomit too! It has nothing to do with this thread, or anyone in it however. I think I may have ate to much cheese!


Better to vomit due to eating too much than drinking too much whiskey.That would be alcohol abuse.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> [quote="fixed blade":bad86dm7]Man I suddenly feel the need to vomit too! It has nothing to do with this thread, or anyone in it however. I think I may have ate to much cheese!


Better to vomit due to eating too much than drinking too much whiskey.That would be alcohol abuse. [/quote:bad86dm7]

Yeah I hate that. Ruins a good buzz too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Travis.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Not sure what everyones beef is. I just read teh locked thread that I guess got everyone upset. I am not sure if there is more history there or what but, it didn't seem like too big of deal to me. I don't know Travis Bullock through hunting but, I know him through dogs and retriever hunt tests. All of my dealings with him have been first rate and I think he is a pretty good dude. I do wish he would invite on a killer hunt though.. :lol:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Good on ya Travis.


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GR8HNTR said:


> I have met Travis in person. I have no beef with him or his crew. They came out and hunted with myself and some friends. We had a great hunt and a great time! Here are some pictures of our hunt.....
> We did limit out on 32 birds!!!


I think i recognize that same stack of birds and that band from Roughin' it Outdoors last night??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> GR8HNTR said:
> 
> 
> > I have met Travis in person. I have no beef with him or his crew. They came out and hunted with myself and some friends. We had a great hunt and a great time! Here are some pictures of our hunt.....
> ...


Yep it was on there.


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

so what is Roughin' it outdoors?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

It's an outdoor show that sucks since the passing of its founder Doug Miller. They changed names a little but will never match what the old show was.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GR8HNTR said:


> so what is Roughin' it outdoors?


it a outdoor show.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Adam Eakle is not Doug Miller but Doug was a one of a kind not to mention that Adam is a **** site better than Reece could have ever even dreamed of being.Adam does a fine job and hosts a quality show.It is on saturday nights after the news and the format is similar to Dougs show.He is also a member of this forum.I think his handle is fsn or something like that Nortah knows what it is for sure.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

In fairness, I have not seen Adam host the show, but seeing a few episodes with Reece was enough to get me to stop watching it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well you ought to give it a look see.I hated Reeces show also but I really enjoy Adams show.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> In fairness, I have not seen Adam host the show, but seeing a few episodes with Reece was enough to get me to stop watching it.


Reece no longer is on the show.Adam does a dang good job and I will have to say nobody will feel the waders of Doug Miller.Adam Has made teh show better sent Reece is no loner hosting it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Jonny Utah said:
> 
> 
> > In fairness, I have not seen Adam host the show, but seeing a few episodes with Reece was enough to get me to stop watching it.
> ...


What the hell? Why would someone want to feel Doug's waders? And your last sentence......holy sheep man.....SPELL CHECK! SPELL CHECK! SPELL CHECK!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny Utah said:
> ...


dont want to use spell check. alright dont like it dont read it.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I felt Doug's waders. They were rubbery and tight. :lol: 

I actually met him a couple of times by chance in the outdoors while fishing. I was ticked off that he was doing a story on one of my spots, but he was always courteous and professional. His guides were not so courteous and he had some words. Doug actually appologized for the guide's behavior and asked if I wanted to do an interview. I declined because I was ticked and he wished me the best of luck and moved on. I still wish I had his job.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have meet him a couple times and every time I talked to him he was nice and same with his camra crew. I wish I had his job to.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GR8HNTR said:


> so what is Roughin' it outdoors?


So how did your pictures end up on his show if you didn't know about the show???? :?:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> GR8HNTR said:
> 
> 
> > so what is Roughin' it outdoors?
> ...


I,m the one that sent it in not him.


----------

